# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  I had posted on this site in July when I thought we would have a family wedding on St. Johns and I was seeking additional preliminary info.  For a lot of reasons, including the logistics of having to

## JJHarrington

I had posted on this site in July when I thought we would have a family wedding on St. Johns and I was seeking additional preliminary info.  For a lot of reasons, including the logistics of having to use a "ferry" to shuttle 47 guests to St. Johns, the wedding was held on St. Thomas on April 15th, and it was a spectacular success.  
     For those who are interested in specific, user friendly, web info on either St. Thomas or St. Johns, the best website I have ever found, 2nd only to this one - "Insiders Guide to St. Barthelemy" is the "Virgin Island Now" website. Just like here, you can post questions, get sage advice, etc. etc. I wish I would have known about it when I first started e-researching St. Thomas. A lot of the same camradarie that characterizes the St. Barts website.
     We had some great meals on St. Thomas (Roberts American Grille, Romanos) a fabulous "rehearsal dinner at Roberts, and a gorgeous wedding.  Driving on the "left side" was a piece of cake, and guess what --- "free" cell phone service via Cingular One per my "national" package back home. Best of all, direct check through of baggage, avoiding the hell of Miami, San Juan, or other gateholes.  
  Just thought I would give you an update,
    JIM &amp; VICKI from Michigan

----------


## JEK

You triggered a thought . . .

----------

